# Post-revolutionary reality TV shows



## J Ed (Jan 24, 2015)

Undercover Boss: We follow an abusive manager running from safehouse to hedgerow to sewer as the people he once exploited hunt him as part of a people's militia.


----------



## Santino (Jan 24, 2015)

Springwatch, on every day of the year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

come die with me


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

_Are you faster than a ten year old_? Laugh as the junior woodcraft folk elite corps go after their counter-revolutionary parents.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 24, 2015)

Big Brother


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2015)

24 Hours in A&E


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

_Airport _Meet the conservation wardens and the flora and fauna that now thrive in the former Heathrow and Gatwick sites


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

The New Bill

Reg, Jim Carver and all the Old Guard of the Bill from when it was good come together to teach very eager but_ somewhat overzealous_ peoples security militia how to get counter-revolutionary scum (their White insurgencey HQ would be on the Larkmead) without liquidating entire districts


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

The Queens Final Speech


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

Escape To Another Country

We follow the fortunes of various former security apparatus people who have fled to Paraguay with just the shirt on thier backs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

i'm a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

the apprentice executioner


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

carry on camping


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

carry on don't lose your head


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

_The 940s House_ A family move to a recreated farmstead where animal husbandry and grain storage techniques mean that survival through the winter is almost guaranteed. Soon, comrades, when the last hoarders are purged, we shall all live like this!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

collective farming today


----------



## J Ed (Jan 24, 2015)

Re-educating Essex


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

Coronation Street will just be called 'Street'

(Ken Barlow turns Wrecker)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2015)

Come dine with me (and everyone else in the commune)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2015)

Thought-Crimewatch


----------



## JimW (Jan 24, 2015)

Britain's Next Top Model Worker


----------



## JimW (Jan 24, 2015)

Sun, Sex and Suspicious Political Commisars


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

Have I Got Pravda For You

You've Been Legitimately Charged


----------



## andysays (Jan 24, 2015)

Post revolutionary reality will not be televised

(that's a statement, not a programme title)


----------



## JimW (Jan 24, 2015)

The Only Way Is As Prescribed In Statutes Laid Down By The Committee


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jan 24, 2015)

_Cash in the Attic:_ let's see what your Kulak neighbours have been greedily keeping to themselves!


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 24, 2015)

_I'm a Zek... Get Me Out of Here!_


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jan 24, 2015)

_Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 1: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 2: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 3: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 4: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 5: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 6: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 7: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 1 Episode 8: Dear Leader
_


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jan 24, 2015)

_Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 1: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 2: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 3: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 4: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 5: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 6: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 7: Dear Leader
Great Britons, Series 2 Episode 8: Dear Leader_


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 24, 2015)

Bourgeoisie Street - you invited to pour scorn on White Felicity as she struggles with her re education and her debilitating Pheasant withdrawal.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 24, 2015)

Executed in Chelsea.


----------



## gosub (Jan 24, 2015)

It will just be endless repeats of the Great British Bake Off. -  nothing to see here, move along, keep calm and carry on.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 24, 2015)

Come Praxis With Me


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

an inspiring remake of 'upstairs, downstairs' where cook and butler conspire togther with the maids to hang the aristos from the windows. In an exciting twist they face an internal problem from the fash one who works in the stables (that ws actually a real thing in the ITV update, one of the downstairs crew dem was a mosleyite)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 24, 2015)

Benefits Street

Former MPs who worsened the benefits system, ATOS employees (aka collaborators) and former DWP employees will be crowded together into one very long street and not allowed out until they've spent five years under the conditions they imposed on others.  This will include sanctions as they won't be allowed out of the street to attend mandatory job interviews or work placements. 

Food banks will be at each end of the street once a week, with enough food to feed 5 adults for 3 days.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Apprentice _Episode 6. Chief Comrade Ian Bone's search for a candidate worthy of three sacks of grain continues as the teams compete to sell copies of _Bash The Rich_ to passers-by.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 24, 2015)

Soviet Idol.



Some background here, and here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_Downton Workers' Accommodation Block And Canteen_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

I sense we are drifting from the OP's mission


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2015)

_First Against The Wall! -_Big Brother style "gameshow" which only involves a wall, not a house, and everyone put against the wall gets to experience revolutionary justice.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 24, 2015)

Kirstie Allsopp: A Warning from History


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 24, 2015)

Who wants to be a millionaire?
				Children interview enemies of the people and try an convince them to see the error of their ways.

  Dragons den.
				  Follow the elite of the people militia as the hunt down the enemies of the people where ever they hide. Gawp at bourgeois consumerism on display comrades , cheer as you watch it go up in flames.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 24, 2015)

Flog Them!


----------



## Voley (Jan 24, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Kirstie Allsopp: A Warning from History


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2015)

_It's a Knockout_ - Members of the public get the opportunity to try to knockout enemies of the revolution using fists, feet or wrestling style weapons.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

Ready, Steady, Communism


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

Pets Win Reprieves

the hideously overbred cats and dogs of the upper classes are encouraged to perform simple tasks while their owners look on sweating heavily. Dale Winton hosts.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2015)

The X Faction


----------



## Greebo (Jan 24, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I sense we are drifting from the OP's mission


Not my problem if he didn't have a five year plan, comrade.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2015)

Supermarket Sweep

Former large retail store managers undertake tasks they are actually suited for.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

belboid said:


> The X Faction


Dancing on Very Thin Ice


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> carry on don't lose your head


Carry On Dont Lose Your...Oh, Too Late, You Just Have


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

The Island

its St Helena and Bear Grylls narrates the descent into cannibalism


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_Delegate Swap_


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Trickle Down Effect_ - Former capitalists are waterboarded whilst being continually asked Is It Safe?. Water used will be the piss of revolutionaries of course, otherwise the title would make no sense.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_Changing Room 101s_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Weakest Link Goes To The Salt Mines_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The Island
> 
> its St Helena and Bear Grylls narrates the descent into cannibalism


i've always thought spitzbergen would be a better island for that sort of thing, as it would have added polar bears


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

The Secret Millionaire

A fly on the wall documentary following the work of the Special Expropriatry Force as they unravel the arcane schemes former bourgeoisie have used to hide thier wealth and property from the people


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

ex-police cameras action - series showing the pursuit and capture of former regime assets


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

The Very Last Night of The Proms, and they all have to do the internationale till thier fingers bleed and their voices have been reduced to a rasp


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2015)

jamie's labour camp kitchen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_Top Of The Shots_ - a rundown of the week's forty best liquidations


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2015)

against the wall..








/gets coat


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_7-Up Against The Wall_


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Coronation Street will just be called 'Street'
> 
> (Ken Barlow turns Wrecker)



surely it would be re-named Revolution Street

and the corner shop would pass in to collective control instead of remaining in the hands of the petit borgouise...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> surely it would be re-named Revolution Street
> 
> and the corner shop would pass in to collective control instead of remaining in the hands of the petit borgouise...


Dev Allahan will be tried


----------



## Combustible (Jan 24, 2015)

What's our line?


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 24, 2015)

The Real World.

A small group of twenty-somethings share a house with Andrei Zhdanov.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> The Real World.
> 
> A small group of twenty-somethings share a house with Andrei Zhdanov.


Hijinks ensue.

Next on PTV (People's Television): Songs of Praise the Dear Leader.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

East Bloc Enders.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_Albion Black Market_


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Prisoner.

"I am not a number. . .I am a justly imprisoned wrecker."


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2015)

Emmerdale Collectivised Farm


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Old Grey Bearded Economist Whistle Test.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 24, 2015)

How clean is your Celebrity Parasite from Hell


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Posadist's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

long march to candlford


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 24, 2015)

this thread has really delivered.  thanks urban for cheering me right up.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

Butchersapron speaks to the nation.

Daily, 5pm to 11:30pm (except Scotland)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2015)

Strictly Come Dancing (on the end of a rope)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2015)

How Ideologically Correct is Your House?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2015)

Capitalist Running Dog Borstal


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Strictly Come Dancing (on the end of a rope)


Very Strictly Come Dancing (with your host, Emma Goldman)


----------



## 8den (Jan 24, 2015)

Top mass proletarian mass transit system


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

Top Lada.

Clarkson and friends are forced to drive a selection of Ladas around a depressing post-Soviet city. Forced, I say.


----------



## Combustible (Jan 24, 2015)

Tarquin Hunt


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2015)

Strictly Come to Sing Sing. Enemies of the people and professional dancers are sent to New York's Correctional Facility for re-education.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2015)

_Blind Manchurian Candidate - _a light-hearted matchmaking game show in which single workers and peasants seek socially acceptable couplings through well argued rhetoric and unbending loyalty to the Party. Oh, and innuendo. No one's bending _my _Party loyalty!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2015)

Britain's Got Tarrant. North Korea's answer to Clive James commentates on old episodes of Tiswas as classic examples of Western decadence.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2015)

Eat The Dead Donkey


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2015)

Party Guy


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2015)

_Survivor_ - A group of former FTSE 100 directors are abandoned in a wilderness and left to fend for themselves against wild animals, starvation and a lack of untainted water. They are told that if they work hard enough that they can work their way out of the wilderness into a better life.


----------



## gosub (Jan 24, 2015)

The Apprentice -  12 bankers compete to win retraining in a skill that's actually beneficial to society, each week a losing contestant faces a firing squad


----------



## gosub (Jan 24, 2015)

Escape to the country.   Trustafarian Horatio must evade the summary justice squads as he flees his Shoreditch flat for the safety of the family pile in Wiltshire .   he makes it only to find the house has been seized and is now a community hospital


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 25, 2015)

Escape to the Country ( Cambodia edition )
One Man & his Capitalist Running Dog


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 25, 2015)

Dancing with the Tsars.  Rat-a-tat-tat.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2015)

Come the revolution I would hope we see the back of reality tv show shite.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 25, 2015)

_The Gulag Life _- middle class petty-bourgeoisie swap their comfortable, materially sorted but politically devoid life for a challenging and difficult but more communist and rewarding life, growing food for the masses and doing hard labour whilst being re-educated in the Gulag. Follow their trials, share their successes (amongst the population according to need) and groan at their failures - some will show they are true revolutionaries, curtailed by circumstance under capitalism, whilst other will out themselves as reactionary scum - and you get to decide whether they've been re-educated, or if the wall is the only education they can understand.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 25, 2015)

The Late Late Show Trial.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> The Late Late Show Trial.


See also:

_The Alan Titchmarsh  Show Trial_
_The Andrew Marr  Show Trial_
_The Charlotte Church  Show Trial_
_The Des O'Connor  Show Trial_
_The Frank Skinner  Show Trial_
_The Graham Norton  Show Trial_
_The Jack Docherty  Show Trial_
_The Jonathan Ross Show Trial_
_The Justin Lee Collins  Show Trial_
_The Michael Parkinson Show Trial_
_The Very Famous Paul Ross Show Trial_
Paul O'Grady gets a pass.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2015)

Paul gets first shot at them, he is a gent


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 25, 2015)

Father Ted of the Nation
Black Books
The Internationalist Tendency Crowd


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 25, 2015)

Only Fools and Traitors - Delboy and Rodney Trotsky's hilarious pratfalls as every week they try to export the revolution to a different country with disastrous consequences


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Paul gets first shot at them, he is a gent


He strikes me as the sort of hands-on type of chap who wouldn't waste his bullets on such contemptuous carrion, more of a garotte kinda guy


----------



## quiquaquo (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you know who you are (we do)?

Dad's Counter Revolutionaries.

A Year in Siberia.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 25, 2015)

The Voice:

The party chairman presents the economic priorities for the next 6 months. This is Saturday evening, prime time, must-watch programming. 

No seriously, you must watch it or your neighbours will shop you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2015)

Opportunity Knocks in the dead of night.


----------



## quiquaquo (Jan 25, 2015)

Songs of Praise the Eternal Leader.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2015)

Extreme Makeover: Chernobyl Edition


----------



## Combustible (Jan 26, 2015)

"The Shopping Channel" could take on a different meaning.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Peoples childrens tv everyday
One for shippy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2015)

_Threads _- post-nuclear annihilation fashion tips


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Threads _- post-nuclear annihilation fashion tips


"This season, grey is IN, IN, IN!"


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 26, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Threads _- post-nuclear annihilation fashion tips



Mao and Khrushchev are the opinionated 'chalk and cheese' presenters keeping it lively with clashing viewpoints.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 26, 2015)

_Dick and Dom: In Da Gulag_


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mastermind.

seventh bullet answers questions on his specialist subject, which need no introduction to regular users of these boards.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 26, 2015)

The family favourite 'A Boot Stamping on a Human Face — Forever'

Who Wants to be an Informant?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2015)

Counter-revolutionary-bloc busters. 

Where factions of the party containing enemies of the people are ruthlessly purged.


----------



## quiquaquo (Jan 26, 2015)

CCCP Beebies


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

Knightmare (for anyone connected to the former state)


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 26, 2015)

Keeping up with the Kardashians.

Conscientious workers in the Armenian SSR outpace shirkers in surpassing expected production goals by 400%!


----------



## gosub (Jan 26, 2015)

Location, Location, Location - a group of estate agents use their knowledge to find the best place to hide from a baying mob.	

Site is then attacked in a variety of ways dogs/petrolbombs /airstrikes


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 26, 2015)

University Challenge.

Groups of radicalised students compete to see how many of their lecturers they can parade through the streets in dunces caps.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 26, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> University Challenge.
> 
> Groups of radicalised students compete to see how many of their lecturers they can parade through the streets in dunces caps.



I came to that one earlier (didn't post) but at the time was thinking of clashes between Red Guard groups rather than student versus teacher.  Red Guard groups had some great names, but pretty shit politics.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 26, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> University Challenge.
> 
> Groups of radicalised students compete to see how many of their lecturers they can parade through the streets in dunces caps.



Universe Challenge - teams of communist aliens (now joined by communist humans) compete with each other to find the next planet to bring intergalactic communism to. Earth edition hosted by Barry Mainwairing.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 26, 2015)

Filthy Rich and Headless: Armed, formerly homeless cadres liquidate upper-class counter-revolutionary elements after forcing them to sleep in wheelie-bins for three months of a London winter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

Homes under the Hammer and Sickle

A documentary following how stately homes have been reworked into social housing for all.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2015)

Who do you think you are?

Daily 8 hour Maoist self-criticism show.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2015)

Who Wants to be a Millionaire?

Contestants are asked if they want to be a millionaire. If they answer yes they are liquidated.


----------



## quiquaquo (Jan 26, 2015)

Channel 5 Year Plan


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2015)

_Bukharin Hunt _- in which the team roams around the country to find and liquidate opponents of collectivisation


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 26, 2015)

Fash in the Attic - follow the department of political security as they scour traitors homes looking for wreckers and fifth coloumnists


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Bukharin Hunt _- in which the team roams around the country to find and liquidate opponents of collectivisation


Bukharin was quite the poet was he not.

'Bolshies Got Talent'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

Top Greer

Third wave feminists stride over the bloody corpses of the Loose Women and talk about gender politics.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2015)

_Seksot And The City_ - four single women inform on each other and their lovers... With hilarious results!


----------



## albionism (Jan 27, 2015)

Last Mango In Halifax -takes a look at the latest imported food shortages caused by
the illegal Imperialist trade embargo.


----------



## gosub (Jan 27, 2015)

Deal or No Deal.  Noel is offered the choice of boxes each with a different sentence in the cardboard box section of the labour camp.  
At the end of the show the phone rings and its explained that enough people have wished him dead to make that happen instead.


----------



## albionism (Jan 27, 2015)

Wife Swappy


----------



## albionism (Jan 27, 2015)

The Pit Man And Her - Old geezer and his female side-kick travel to
the more ghastly regions of the UK looking for unfashionable,
counter- revolutionary twats to throw into the Lime Pits.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 27, 2015)

Morecombe and Wise's Anti-Christmas Special.

Dressed in correct puritan attire, the eponymous duo read from the book of Job while roasting a small Irish catholic on a spit. No laughing allowed.

Guest starring Oliver Cromwell and Witchfinder General Matthew Hopkins.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 28, 2015)

The A-Team - Citizen Colonel Decker hunts a ruthless group of anti social elements who escaped from a military prison and travel the country trying to sow the seeds of counter revolution among the petit bourgeoisie and various journalists. Won critical plaudits at the time for sometimes showing things from the pov of the antagonists.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 8, 2015)

likesfish said:


> Peoples childrens tv everyday
> One for shippy




I quite liked that show but never finished it.

It's a sports show about tanks...... nice


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2015)

Changing Roehms

An intense lecture on the fallacious nature of strasserism.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 8, 2015)

Relocation, Relocation, Relocation.

Suspicious national minority populations in the border regions and designated enemies of the people are resettled in labour colonies in remote and underpopulated areas of the worker's state.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 9, 2015)

A Question of Spart - well known Luxembourgists are questioned by the state in case they're secret Trots


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 9, 2015)

On Your Marx, Get Set, Cook!

A game show in which participants co-operate to make the best meal out of their rations.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2015)

BBC Liquidation Network - new digital channel featuring rolling coverage of show trials, the latest purge gossip and hilarious execution bloopers.


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 9, 2015)

Ask the Family

...the Morozov family questioned under the studio lights on their ideological bona fides by quipping quizz master Robert Robinson...


----------



## JimW (Feb 9, 2015)

Wayne Rooney's Street Committee Detains Strikers. 
Why do they think they need their own organisations now we live in a worker's state, the ingrate counter-revolutionaries?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 9, 2015)

Family Fortunes - bourgeois families fight for the right to keep their obscene wealth by proving their usefulness to the revolutionary party.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 9, 2015)

Hoarders.

Crime thriller in which grain being stockpiled by kulak parasites is requisitioned by the Committees of Poor Peasants on behalf of the worker's state.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2015)

A Life of Grime

observe how the feeble 'muscles' of the former tory front bench struggle as they hoist binbags and clean up sharps


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 14, 2015)

Top Gear.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 14, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Top Gear.



If we want to complete the plan in four years instead of five.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 14, 2015)

_The Hunger Games_

We starve the rich.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2015)

Professional Masterchef

its just Gordon 'fucking' Ramsey eating human excrement for a solid hour and between bout of sobbing and retching he reviews the turds by consistency, flavour and levels of nuts\sweetcorn therein


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Professional Masterchef
> 
> its just Gordon 'fucking' Ramsey eating human excrement for a solid hour and between bout of sobbing and retching he reviews the turds by consistency, flavour and levels of nuts\sweetcorn therein



Such exquisite imagery.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 15, 2015)

Everyone benefits street

hard hitting fly on the wall documentary focusing on a typical potempkin village street, where there is no unemployment or food shortages and the residents talk freeely about how kuch better life is now than in the pre-revolution days

may contain mild joyusness and sporadic impromtu singing


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2015)

Hardest Rafter In Britain


Teams compete to find the hardest, most aged and heavy beam they can. Winners get to use it to stove the heads in of twenty twenty productions, losers prize is the Love Productions team.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 29, 2015)

Karl Marx and Mr Engels - an obsessive hoarder and reader of obscure political tracts convinces the revolutionary government he can help their war against the ruling class, despite his poor social skills. He is joined in this by a virtuoso, inheritor of wealth who soon outshines him at the people's court


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 23, 2015)

Game of Who's Ian Bones


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 23, 2015)

Naked and Afraid

... because the exploiters will be left so.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hang on, was there an actual TV show called "Naked and Afraid"?


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 23, 2015)

yes it really* does exist:
http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/naked-and-afraid/

(* in the "filtered reality" sense of postmodern late-capitalist media of course)


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 23, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> yes it really* does exist:
> http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/naked-and-afraid/
> 
> (* in the "filtered reality" sense of postmodern late-capitalist media of course)



Oh FFS. . . They were all pretending to be "primitives" were they? Why not just change your name to Dolezal and be done with it?


----------



## youngian (Jun 23, 2015)

Grand Designs- Much the same except Kevin McCloud looks at how to build funky Bahaus tree houses on an industrial scale with affordable rents


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2015)

the met: details the hunting down of the last remnants of this pre-revolutionary band of brigands.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 23, 2015)

The Bill - debates on market socialism stressing the need for some form of hard budget constraint during the period of socialist construction.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 23, 2015)

Jerszy Shore - like Jersey Shore but in Gdansk...with ship-workers...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 23, 2015)

The Avengers.

Black-clad karate expert and her bowler-hatted sidekick dispense the revolutionary justice of the people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2015)

the tories: a warning from history


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2015)

holby central: the former hospital is now a processing centre for former people


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2015)

great canal journeys: we follow the rehabilitation of the bourgeoisie as they expiate their sins through labour


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2015)

the clangers: bloopers from the day's trials in  the people's courts


----------



## albionism (Jun 23, 2015)

You've Been Maimed:
Live footage of the ear chopping, thumb lopping, eye popping of people
who are wrong-uns, but not quite wrong enough to totally die,ones who
may well learn a thing or two from  a spot  of righteous mangling,like, say
Anthony Worrall Thompson, David Van Day, Lulu.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2015)

Benefits Street: We catch up with the politicians who profited from fiddling expenses and ask "what are they doing now they've got no kneecaps"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Charlotte Church  Show Trial_



Her recent public revolutionary fervour has earned Cmbe Church a stay


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2015)

Might as well have it anyway if we've built the sets, she's bound to take the wrong line on some issue at some point.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Her recent public revolutionary fervour has earned Cmbe Church a stay


she can stay round mine anytime she likes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

who do you think you are? public abasement sessions from britain's cultural revolution.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> she can stay round mine anytime she likes



"Sorry, Kimble, I think of you as a younger brother, boyo, bach".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

get carter!: anarchist bounty hunters pursue the former president


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2015)

I Found The Gown (and tore it off the back of the ruling elite)


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 24, 2015)

Thread may be based on a false premise, as seeing that the revolution will not be televised, it seems unlikely that postrevolutionary process will be either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

the hanged man: self-explanatory


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 24, 2015)

I wanna harry Harry

....gormless US teens compete for the right to undertake punitive operations against former Royal princeling...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 24, 2015)

The X-Files: Comrade Fax looks into all the shady dealings of the pre-revolution government whilst re-educating feisty Scally.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

second verdicts: retrials of anti-social criminals from the _ancien regime_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> The X-Files: Comrade Fax looks into all the shady dealings of the pre-revolution government whilst re-educating feisty Scally.


let the auld show mulder in peace


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Battlestar Socialistica.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2015)

_The Equalizer_ - an angry young worker with individualist tendencies pursues his own maverick course in liquidating antisocial elements but ultimately discovers that it is only through concerted collective action alongside those of his fellow citizens that such class enemies can truly be eliminated and a just and fair society built on the ruins of capitalism, and becomes a reservist with the People's Vigilance auxiliary security & anti-counterrevolution organisation. Finishes with a big musical number.


----------



## Supine (Jun 24, 2015)

Get Me Out Of Here

The people embark on a mission to bring back capitalism - when they realise what a poorly organised group the revolutionaries actually were. Can they reverse food shortages before they starve?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

Supine said:


> Get Me Out Of Here
> 
> The people embark on a mission to bring back capitalism - when they realise what a poorly organised group the revolutionaries actually were. Can they reverse food shortages before they starve?


you're not describing 'get me out of here', you're describing mission impossible


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Equalizer_ - an angry young worker with individualist tendencies pursues his own maverick course in liquidating antisocial elements but ultimately discovers that it is only through concerted collective action alongside those of his fellow citizens that such class enemies can truly be eliminated and a just and fair society built on the ruins of capitalism, and becomes a reservist with the People's Vigilance auxiliary security & anti-counterrevolution organisation. Finishes with a big musical number.



Filmed on location in DotCommunist 's head.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Doctor in the Gulag.

Posh medic who resists the resocialisation of healthcare discovers the errors of his way via quirky shenanigans in the reeducation system (hang on, this was basically the plot of _NOrthern Exposure _wasn't it?)


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Supine said:


> Get Me Out Of Here
> 
> The people embark on a mission to bring back capitalism - when they realise what a poorly organised group the revolutionaries actually were. Can they reverse food shortages before they starve?


Billy Liar.

Hijinks with counter-revolutionary elements, whose reactionary lies are exposed in the final act.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2015)

_Surprise, Surprise!_ - counterrevolutionaries, deviationists, agents of the old order and other irredeemable antisocial elements face lightning justice in popular 'candid'-format show. Pilot episode features the now-notorious 'Cilla Black live neckshot' moment.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Мобильная армии хирургической больницы

Wry humor among the wisecracking staff of a Soviet military hospital in '80s Afghanistan.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2015)

_Yes, Comrade Chairman_ - the hilarious adventures of senior party cadres and popularly mandated administrative assistants in the office of the praesidium where high jinks are had but targets still met.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

whatever happened to the likely lads?: crimewatch for the post-revolutionary generation traces bourgeois elements using tips from the publick


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Мобильная армии хирургической больницы
> 
> Wry humor among the wisecracking staff of a Soviet military hospital in '80s Afghanistan.


Featuring theme song 'Suicide Is Solely The Preserve Of The Decadent Pre-Revolutionary World'


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Featuring theme song 'Suicide Is Solely The Preserve Of The Decadent Pre-Revolutionary World'



Cracker - Robbie Coltrane plays hugely overweight psychiatrist who works closely if abrasively with the people's political police.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 24, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Thread may be based on a false premise, as seeing that the revolution will not be televised, it seems unlikely that postrevolutionary process will be either.



Really Everyone and their cat can make videos nowadays.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Cracker - Robbie Coltrane plays hugely overweight psychiatrist who works closely if abrasively with the people's political police.


not really a reality tv show tho


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not really a reality tv show tho



Tell it to the People's Court, comrade.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Tell it to the People's Court, comrade.


don't need to, _tovaritch_: my orders come from the general secretary herself. she dictated the verdict in your case months ago.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Flight of the Concordes.

State-led aeronautical engineering, interspersed with quirky folk songs and musical parodies.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 24, 2015)

This Morning Star

Eamon Holmes and Richard Madeley are plucked, have their giblets removed and are slowly roasted on a medium to high heat forever.

eta apologies, didn't see 'reality'.


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Cracker - Robbie Coltrane plays hugely overweight psychiatrist who works closely if abrasively with the people's political police.


Going to be easy for robbie to get into the head of each weeks psychopath because as we all now know all crime is the fault of capitalist bourgeoisie tendencies.


Pickman's model said:


> great canal journeys: we follow the rehabilitation of the bourgeoisie as they expiate their sins through labour





DaveCinzano said:


> Featuring theme song 'Suicide Is Solely The Preserve Of The Decadent Pre-Revolutionary World'


----------



## Supine (Jun 24, 2015)

Celebrity Big Brother

The people party send their senior members into a house so that they can equally share all food and supplies without any arguments or friction. As the weeks go by a few cunning house mates start selling provisions for profit. The state doesn't like this turn of events so starts war with Turkey and quietly kills all housemates.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 24, 2015)

It Ain't Half Hot Ma'am

Her Maj, a 30 foot woodpile, and a packet supplied by the newly nationalised Swan Vesta company.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 24, 2015)

Britain's Gut Talent.

Contestants compete to hang capitalists with their entrails in the most interesting way. Then everyone involved in the program gets hung for their failure to adjust to a new internationalism. The winner gets to be hung last and by their own entrails, rather than someone else's.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Britain's Gut Talent.



See also its sister show, _Pop Idle_, in which indolent wastrels who fail to engage in socially useful activities within their communities face a tribunal of their peers whom they must convince of their sincere commitment to reformation. Each episode those contestants most resistant to becoming model workers face public execution, bullet to the back of the head-style, pop-pop-pop, with the survivors going through the next round, all leading up to the season finale in which the three remaining citizens must win over the panel  of judges through a combination of denouncing others, self-reflection, revolutionary fervour and a willingness to Inform on their fellow finalists. Naturally there is a series end's twist, in that not only are all three ultimately liquidated, but each of the three members of the tribunal are replaced without any overt reference made to the fact.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2015)

Adam Curtis would be producing the exact same documentaries wouldn't he?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2015)

Branson's Pickles - each week employees of the now nationalised Virgin group of companies get to bid for the most sadistic punishment to be meted out to Richard Branson, with the final vote taken by former train passengers


----------



## stereoisomer (Jun 25, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Branson's Pickles - each week employees of the now nationalised Virgin group of companies get to bid for the most sadistic punishment to be meted out to Richard Branson, with the final vote taken by former train passengers


Win


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 25, 2015)

The Tube.

Contestants from all over the people's republic compete for the title of "Best Bob Crow Impersonation of Year V of the Revolution".


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 25, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Branson's Pickles - each week employees of the now nationalised Virgin group of companies get to bid for the most sadistic punishment to be meted out to Richard Branson, with the final vote taken by former train passengers



.....how does Eric Pickles factor into this though......


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> "Naked and Afraid"?



were you there, were you there


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> were you there, were you there


Half a denarii for me bloody life story?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 29, 2015)

Buffy the Vampire Squid Slayer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2015)

Absolutely No Deal

open a box to find out what inhospitable shithole you'll be spending the next 15 in. And there will be no wi fi.


----------



## Santino (Aug 11, 2015)

Corbyn Framed

Celebrities compete to paint and frame a portrait of Our Dear Father of the Nation.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 12, 2015)

Flog It! - Contestants compete to win the right to flog the ex-pm

Mythbusters - Real people point out why the financial markets are a load of bollocks


----------

